# All-Mountain Abschieds-Pizzamampfen...



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2003)

...auf vielfachen Wunsch jetzt doch am:

Mittwoch  den 29.10.2003 um 19:00 Uhr in der Vecchia Osteria 

fest kommen wollten:

Dieter/Biker_WUG
Frazer
Mario/Hr_Meier
Beelze
Showman

und eventl.

Alti (falls er es rechtzeitig schafft all seine Sprengsätze in MUC zu installieren).

Bitte alle die sonst noch kommen wollen kurz was reinposten, damit ich entsprechend viele Plätze reservieren kann.

Hier die Adresse, für die die die Vecchia nicht kennen:

Vecchia Osteria
Rieterstrasse 19
90419 Nürnberg
Nähe Nordklinikum (grob Friedrich-Ebert-Platz)

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2003)

HIER *mitdenhändenfuchtel* ich bin auch dabei ;-))


Grüßle coffee

P.S. hab ja schon sehnsuchtsvoll auf den Thread gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *HIER *mitdenhändenfuchtel* ich bin auch dabei ;-))
> 
> 
> ...


@Coffee
find ich cool das Du kommst.

Die Reservierung übernehm ich.

Grüßle
TOM


----------



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2003)

Hey All-mountain,

ist doch Ehrensache, wir waren zwar nciht oft biken, aber pizzamampfen ;-))


Grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (24. Oktober 2003)

Wie oben all Mountain schon geschrieben hat, Ich komme auf jeden FALL!!!!

Bis Mittwoch!!

Ciao


----------



## Altitude (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hey All-mountain,
> 
> ist doch Ehrensache, wir waren zwar nciht oft biken, aber pizzamampfen ;-))
> ...



Des nen ich frängische Arbeitsteilung...die Coffe ist  meißten beim mampfen und ich bin meisten beim biken dabei...

P.S. Hat jemand noch etwas Semtex übrig???


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Des nen ich frängische Arbeitsteilung...die Coffe ist  meißten beim mampfen und ich bin meisten beim biken dabei...
> ...



@Alti
Stimmt nicht ganz: Coffee war dieses Jahr schon öfter beim biken dabei als Du beim Pizzaessen. 

Nämlich einmal 

 

TOM


----------



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2003)

*gg*


 Prooooooost darauf ;-)


coffee


----------



## Altitude (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> **gg*
> 
> 
> ...



blöde Kuh

ich spiel nicht mehr mit...


----------



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2003)

@ Alti,

Du sollst auch nicht mit "Spielen" sonder mit "essen" ;-)


coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> blöde Kuh
> ...



Ups, keine postings mehr von Alti..

Alex, bitte. bitte spiel wieder mit uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Ups, keine postings mehr von Alti..
> ...



Ich Weichei kann euch ja sowieso nicht lange böse sein...


----------



## showman (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi Tom, Showman kommt auch und der bringt sein Showgirl auch mit. Grüsse an alle.


----------



## sunflower (24. Oktober 2003)

Hey, wäre auch mal wieder dabei. Unter der Voraussetzung, daß ich armer Pipettiersklave nix versemmel und mir die Oberlaborratte Auslauf gibt... Wird schon klappen...

Bis dann, 
sunny


----------



## lugggas (24. Oktober 2003)

hey is ja cool was ihr alles auf die beine stellt


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Oktober 2003)

nomma zur bestätigung: *ich bin dabei* 

@showman:wenn dein showgirl mitkommt bleibts trotzdem bei der fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## showman (25. Oktober 2003)

Moin Beelze, wenn wir alle in ein Auto passen bleibts dabei. Wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit? Du, ich, biker wug, mein Mädel und des wars, oder? Frazer ist ja schon in Nbg. glaub ich.

Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von showman _
> *Moin Beelze, wenn wir alle in ein Auto passen bleibts dabei. Wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit? Du, ich, biker wug, mein Mädel und des wars, oder? Frazer ist ja schon in Nbg. glaub ich.
> 
> Showman *



Wie gesagt, bei mir ist ja noch nicht sicher, ob ich mit Fahrgemeinschafte!!  

Wann ist denn Treffpunkt beim Beelze???

Damit ich mal nen Plan hab von!


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

ich werd wieder bei der Bauchpflege
 :kotz:
dabei sein.  
Aber : Warum diesmal an nem Mittwoch ?   
Ich hatte mir xtra den Do freigehalten. Naja, macht nix.
Hunger hab ich (fast) immer 

Also : Ich bin dabei. 
So mal kurz vor Italien noch mal Italienisch essen gehen,
ist doch auch nicht schlecht.  

Gruß 
Jürgen


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Oktober 2003)

man dechnigger,

musst du augen aufmachen und lesen.da steht das einige am donnerstag nicht können,und anderen der mittwoch lieber ist.darum jetzt am mittwoch. 

luggas: da gibts auch kinderteller,außerdem haste eh  ferien.



ich muss glaub wieder ins bett,mir gehts ja gar noch nicht gut.
was müssen so alte säcke wie ich auch immer so heftig feiern


----------



## showman (26. Oktober 2003)

Moin, moin zusammen,

@ biker wug. Das checkst du halt mal ab ob du mitfährst oder net.

@ Beelze. Was meinst du? Mittwoch 18.30 Uhr bei dir?

Gruss Showman


----------



## lugggas (26. Oktober 2003)

tach,
ich soll von meinem vater aus fragen,ob mich jemand mitnehmen kann/will. er würde mcih scho hinfahren wenn es net geht.
ach ich wohne ich vach gegenüber der tanke.
lucas


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Oktober 2003)

@showman: lass uns lieber 20 vor 7 machen sonst wirds mir zu knapp.

@luggas: ich komme leider aus einer ganz anderen ecke,denke aber das sich jemand findet der dich mitnehmen kann.


----------



## lugggas (26. Oktober 2003)

ok;
 such such such such.......
hmm,hab noch keinen gefunden


----------



## Altitude (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *ok;
> such such such such.......
> hmm,hab noch keinen gefunden *




aus dem Vorhof der Hölle (München) zurückkomme...kann ich Dich mitnehmen...wie gesagt, die Chancen stehen 50/50...

Happy Trails

....Alex der gerade "Gladys" gassigeführt und einen Voteclutscher (nein, es war nicht der Techniker) am Berg vergeigt hat...Singlespeed ist einfach geil!!!


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> ....Alex der gerade "Gladys" gassigeführt und einen Voteclutscher (nein, es war nicht der Techniker) am Berg vergeigt hat...Singlespeed ist einfach geil!!!   *



Hey Lolli,  daß heißt "Kutscher" und nicht "Lutscher". 
 Du bist doch derjenige, der sein Bike ablutscht, und nicht ich.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (26. Oktober 2003)

Moin Tom,

Ich kann denn auch mal für Mittwoch zum Pizzamampfen zusagen, evt. kann's wg. Arbeit auch ein bisschen später werden.

Stell aber bitte diesmal das Olivenöl Marke Superscharf ganz weit weg von mir, damit ich auch mal was von der Pizza schmecke!

CU  Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Hey Lolli,  daß heißt "Kutscher" und nicht "Lutscher".
> Du bist doch derjenige, der sein Bike ablutscht, und nicht ich.  *



Na ja, ich kann wenigstens eine lange und glückliche Beziehung zu meinem Bikes aufbauen...Du weiß ja nicht, ob das Votec die nächste Fahrt zum Bäcker überlebt...nach dem Motto: "Ich nehm 4 Brötchen in zwei Tüten, damit der Rahmen nicht einseitig Belastet wird..."  

@TOM

*ICH KOMM PÜNKTLICH GEGEN 19.00 UHR IN DIE VECCIA - MIT MEINER BESSEREN HÄLFTE...* 

München hat sich gerade erledigt...


----------



## Coffee (27. Oktober 2003)

@ alti,

diesmal wirst Du festgenagelt zu kommen ;-) also bitte keine kurzfristigen Ausreden ja  


coffee


----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ alti,
> 
> diesmal wirst Du festgenagelt zu kommen ;-) also bitte keine kurzfristigen Ausreden ja
> ...



Yes Mam, Cornel, Mam!!


----------



## Coffee (27. Oktober 2003)

*STILLGEASTANDEN*


coffeeoberst


----------



## Frazer (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *STILLGEASTANDEN
> 
> 
> coffeeoberst *




Nanana.... das mit der Rechtschreibung üben wir wohl doch nochmal


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Oktober 2003)

ich kugel mich grad vor lachen. gefällt mir mit den weckla.

na alti machste jezze ein faß auf weil du nicht nach muc musst.schade sonst hätte ich dir das rad holen noch aufs aug gedrückt.werd mal heut nachmittag abklären wie ich das herbringe.wird das stressig.

frazer was macht die HP? ich hoffe du kannst am mittwoch neuigkeiten berichten.


----------



## Ralfbausa (27. Oktober 2003)

mahlzeit!

beelze hat mir mitgeteilt, das man auch zum pizzamampfen erscheinen darf obwohl man noch nicht mit biken war.
(vermute mal ich mampfe auf jedenfall besser als ich bike)
Wg. platz ist auch no pro ich pass in jede kleine ecke- 

wie oft steigt den der event so, gibts jedesmal nen neuen tread ???

zum thema votec...wurde mir auch von nem händler angeboten finde ich aber a bissel teuer zumahl wenn man das nur schieben darf, damit nix passiert. 

ciao
ralf


----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *na alti machste jezze ein faß auf weil du nicht nach muc musst.schade sonst hätte ich dir das rad holen noch aufs aug gedrückt.werd mal heut nachmittag abklären wie ich das herbringe.wird das stressig.
> 
> *



Nee nee, ich muß dann nächste Woche nach M******...

Fahr aber mit dem Zug und meinem Chef...da kommt es net gut mit Altmetalltransport...reden wir von dem selben Bike???


----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *mahlzeit!
> 
> beelze hat mir mitgeteilt, das man auch zum pizzamampfen erscheinen darf obwohl man noch nicht mit biken war.
> ...



Klar, immer her damit...des mit dem Biken schaff mer scho no...



> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *
> 
> wie oft steigt den der event so, gibts jedesmal nen neuen tread ???
> *



Temporär...News immer in diesem "Theater" ä Forum



> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *
> zum thema votec...wurde mir auch von nem händler angeboten finde ich aber a bissel teuer zumahl wenn man das nur schieben darf, damit nix passiert.
> 
> ...



Zum Thema neues Bike...

Ich hätt grad ein paar Cannondales für günstig Geld an der hand...

Bei Interesse PM...

Grüße

Alex/alti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (27. Oktober 2003)

huch noch... noch an alex.
etz werd ich langsam verwirrt. )

Cannondale ist nicht so ganz meins.
ich war schonmal beim anderen alex und habe mir das neue SJ 2004 angeschaut. des tät mir schon ganz gut passen. 

cheers,
ralf


----------



## Altitude (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *huch noch... noch an alex.
> etz werd ich langsam verwirrt. )
> *


Gaanz ruhig, der Beelze und ich sind "eistige Brüder"...Du triffst nie den Flaschen



> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *
> Cannondale ist nicht so ganz meins.
> ich war schonmal beim anderen alex und habe mir das neue SJ 2004 angeschaut. des tät mir schon ganz gut passen.
> ...



Meins auch nicht, ich bin zwar mal früher für diese Firma Rennen gefahrten, aber das ist laaaaange her...

...ich tu nur einem guten Freund von mir einen Gefallen...


----------



## Ralfbausa (27. Oktober 2003)

achso....

naja, ich denke ich kann euch schon auseinanderhalten.
der beelze hat ja auch immer ein cap auf...

"Meins auch nicht, ich bin zwar mal früher für diese Firma Rennen gefahrten, aber das ist laaaaange her..."

da hab ich ja eh nur beim pizzamampfen ne chance (evt.)

"...ich tu nur einem guten Freund von mir einen Gefallen..."
Klingt als wäre da was vom LKW gefallen.  
(is natürlich nur ein spässla)

cheers,
ralf


----------



## Frazer (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenns ein SV 4000 DH, etwa Baujahr 96/97 für gaaaaaanz wenig Euronen und auch nur der Rahmen ist.... dann würd ich's mir überlegen.... aber weißt ja, bin ja nur armer Student   

Und: ja ich weiß, des gehört hier grad eigentlich net her  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Oktober 2003)

Reserviert!!! 

...für 14 Personen am Mittwoch um 19 Uhr auf den Namen KUCH.

freu mich
bis denne
TOM

PS: Geschenke bitte an der Gaderobe abgeben


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Oktober 2003)

ihr habt wohl alle nix zu tun oder wie? extremeposting am nachmittag 

@ralf: stimmt mit dem cap.im winter steig ich aber auf wollmütze um.ich glaub alti meinte "geistige brüder" denke ich

@alti:ja genau das rad meinte ich. macht nix war eh nich ernst gemeint mit dem mitnehmen.ich bekomms am freitag geliefert.fast bis vor die haustüre jipieeeeeeeee!!!!
wär ja blöd wenn ichs nicht genommen hätte bei dem preis.wenns da ist muss ich mal ne BJ bestimmung machen,da ich in den bike katalogen von 93-95 nicht fündig wurde.

ich bring dir am mittwoch den xtr werfer mit den du willst.nimm halt die naben auch noch wär scheeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (28. Oktober 2003)

also mich kann dann keiner mitnehmen????????
naja,wenn net schau ich mal ob ich hinkomm.
-weil meine mutter macht scho wieder stress.Aber wenn mich extra einer abholen würde ,dann bleibt ihr nix anderes übrig
lucas
wäre sozial


----------



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2003)

@ all mountain,

GESCHENKE??? ne ne mein lieber, DU musst ne Runde ausgeben..weil DU uns ja einfach verlässt ohne Rücksicht  


So ein Rambazamba muss shcon drin sein *gg*


P.S. Soll ich euch mal flüstern das der alti auch kommt ;-))


Grüße coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (28. Oktober 2003)

Oh, oh...

wenn ich das so richtig mitbekommen habe, kommen ja dann alle ehrenwerten Mitglieder vom Club 

...und ich kann nicht. (hätte mich gern mal angeschlossen).


  *ärger*ärger*

Viel Spass

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [B
> P.S. Soll ich euch mal flüstern das der alti auch kommt ;-))
> 
> ...



alte Petze....


----------



## lugggas (28. Oktober 2003)

also hin komme ich mit meinem vater *g*
heim wois ich nonet vielleicht auch.aber muss leider bestimmt früher gehen als ihr 
lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *also hin komme ich mit meinem vater *g*
> heim wois ich nonet vielleicht auch.aber muss leider bestimmt früher gehen als ihr
> lucas *



Vach? Das wäre doch was für die Leute, die Richtung Erlangen wohnen, oder. 

Was heißt bei Dir den "früher" Lucas?

TOM
*derlautaltinurreinschleimtweilluggasihmdierentezahlt* 

PS: die  nicht vergessen


----------



## sunflower (28. Oktober 2003)

@ luggas
Ich kann dich mitnehmen. Wie's aussieht komm ich rechtzeitig aus dem Praktikum und komm dann auch auf alle Fälle. Kann dich dann heimfahren...

Gruß, sunny


----------



## Techniker (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Na ja, ich kann wenigstens eine lange und glückliche Beziehung zu meinem Bikes aufbauen...Du weiß ja nicht, ob das Votec die nächste Fahrt zum Bäcker überlebt...nach dem Motto: "Ich nehm 4 Brötchen in zwei Tüten, damit der Rahmen nicht einseitig Belastet wird..."
> @TOM
> *



... und was mach ich, wenn ich ein Bougette will? Oder gar ein Bauernbrot?


----------



## Techniker (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> PS: Geschenke bitte an der Gaderobe abgeben
> *



@AM :
Kommst Du mit LKW ?


----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> ... und was mach ich, wenn ich ein Bougette will? Oder gar ein Bauernbrot?  *



1. Baugette
2. *LAUFEN!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> @AM :
> Kommst Du mit LKW ?  *



Ja. notfalls schon. Wenn Du so große Geschenke für mich am Start hast sag Bescheid...


----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2003)

ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht für euch...


     

















































Ich komm zum Pizzaessen!!!!!


----------



## Techniker (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht für euch...
> 
> Ich komm zum Pizzaessen!!!!!   *



.. bring bitten ne Zigarre mit. Meine sind ausgegangen.
Many thanks
Bauhenkl, äh Techniker :


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Oktober 2003)

...sind schon online.

Der Abschied 


Guts Nächtle
TOM


----------



## Ralfbausa (31. Oktober 2003)

Mahlzeit Pizzamampfer,

ich hoffe Ihr macht den Thread etz net dicht.....

Also bitte neuen Termin bekannt geben.


----------



## showman (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo @ all,

da ich und mein Mädel ja leider aus Krankheitsgründen nicht am Pizzamampfen teilnehmen konnten   könnten wir ja ein "In Memory of All Mountain" Pizzamampfen veranstalten    Muss ja net gleich sein, aber das wär doch was. Was haltet ihr davon???

Gruss Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Oktober 2003)

*motivationsmodusan*
Wie wär's mit einem "frazerstelltdieneuefrankentrailshomepagevor" Pizzaessen?
*motivationmodusaus*  

Gruß
TOM


----------



## showman (31. Oktober 2003)

Jou, des wär noch besser weil da könnten wir gleich zuschlagen.


----------



## Ralfbausa (31. Oktober 2003)

"frazerstelltdieneuefrankentrailshomepagevor"  

Da kann meiner einer nur sagen, TOP!

Also Frazer einer, unser einer freut sich schon auf seiner einer frazerstelltdieneuefrankentrailshomepagevor" Pizzaessen.

cheers.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *"frazerstelltdieneuefrankentrailshomepagevor"
> 
> Da kann meiner einer nur sagen, TOP!
> ...



lasst mal den armen Frazer in ruhe...der muß bis nächsten Freitag noch ne "schwere" Entscheidung treffen...


----------



## Techniker (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker_
> *... und was mach ich, wenn ich ein Bougette will? Oder gar ein Bauernbrot?*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich ab noch ne nette Alternative gefunden :      

Ich montier nen Flaschenhalter :


----------

